# Cool demo coming to Seattle next month



## gafftaper (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know if there's anyone else up here in the Northwest besides Van, Fosstech and myself (and I think Fosstech's off at school right?). But for any within a decent drive of Seattle, PNTA will be hosting their second "Cinco de Mayo" Technology Social. It's on Friday May 4th from 1-6pm at PNTA. 

They will have demos by reps from: Strand, Selecon, Color Kinetics, Lex, Mackie, ETC, Apollo, Coemar, Chauvet, Pixel Range, DeSisti, Leprecon, Lex, Sennheiser, Shure, "and many more" 

Last year was a lot of fun. It's small and local so there's lots of time to really talk to the reps and get the information you want. My highlight last year was about a half hour with one of the designers from Selecon giving me the full product line tour. It sounds like it's getting bigger this year. 

It's a free party but they ask that you E-mail: [email protected] to RSVP and for more info. 

If you decide to come drop me a line too it would be fun to meet some fellow booth members in person.


----------

